# Reality shows leaving?



## Thursday (Oct 22, 2011)

Now that we've got American Horror, soon to be followed by Grimm and Once Upon a Time, which genre do you think will be taking the hit-cop, law, medical or reality shows?


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd rather reality take a hit than any of the other ones, though I do have a few favorites in every one of those categories!


----------



## Ghost (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't think reality shows will take a hit since they're cheaper to make and they still get a chunk of viewership. Since American Horror is on F/X and it comes on very late at night (in my area), I'm wouldn't say it's taking up any prime slots. NBC had 10th Kingdom and owns SyFy, and ABC is owned Disney. To me, it's not a stretch for them to do these shows. Grimm seems to be part fairy tale, part police show (liberally speaking), so I'm not sure if it counts as both.

I'm not sure how the other genres do in general, but I don't see cop shows falling off the radar. I think police procedural series have been around since Dragnet was on the radio.

My guess is that none of them will take a hit. If some types are going down, they were already going down to begin with.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Oct 23, 2011)

We need another csi, or other form of investigation show?  Isn't a few dozen enough?

I think it's sad that most of the writers out there are so completely out of ideas they have to go back to the 80's to try and resurrect old shows....Hawaii five-o?  

Just sad.


----------



## Raven's Quill (Oct 23, 2011)

Way to get my hopes up that reality shows were on their way out. Every day I hope for the day...


----------



## Dragonie (Oct 23, 2011)

I think maybe we're going to hit the saturation point for reality shows soon, and so hopefully they'll calm down a bit in the next few years. But I have no idea which genre will take over, honestly. I'm hoping mystery, because I love it!


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 23, 2011)

I hate reality shows. Really. I hate them. I simply cannot watch. They're too much about watching people fail. I can't deal with that. And it annoys me that they're so popular. I sure hope they go away.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Oct 23, 2011)

It's funny, since I started writing my novel three months ago, I've consumed far less media than I used to. There's a few neat-looking TV shows on this fall (I might watch _Homeland_) but when I'm deciding what to do with my time, frankly I'd rather be creating content than absorbing it.

I've never watched a reality show (except incidentally seeing one on the TV at the gym, for example), and I never plan to. Even the best of them are the media equivalent of junk food.


----------

